# Kernkraft



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr hier zum Thema Kernkraft steht.

Ich persönlich halte die Kernkraft für eine gute und sichere Alternative zu konventionellen Kraftwerken. Und wenn die Politiker das ganze nicht immer unter ideologischen Gesichtspunkten sehen würden, hätten sie die gleiche Meinung dazu.

Soviel zu meiner Meinung...


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

Ich sehe Langfristig keine Zukunft in der Atomenergie.

Aber bei Energiefragen kann das nicht so schnell gehen wie sich das mancher vorstellt. Man sollte den Weg bereiten das unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder da einen guten Weg gehen können. Jetzt wieder auf Kohlekraftwerke zu setzen ist doch ein Rückschritt. Damit macht man doch keinem einen Gefallen.

Also meine Vorgehensweise wäre eher die Konzerne die Geld mit Atomkraft verdienen wollen dazu zu verpflichten in die Entwicklung von Regenerativen Energien zu investieren. In welchem Umfang und wie man das kontrollieren will sei mal noch da hingestellt.

Wichtig ist dam man möglicht direkt und energisch an neuen Technologien arbeitet. Die Gelder dafür können ja aus der Atomenergie kommen. Jetzt das Geld in Kohlekraftwerke zu stecken ist ein Rückschritt.

Der Vorteil wäre das in unserem Land die nachfolge Technologien entwickelt würden. So hätte man die Technologien gleich im Griff.


----------



## afk (11 September 2007)

Ich bin gegen Kernkraft, solange keiner auch nur die Spur einer vernünftigen Lösung für die Entsorgung des Atommülls hat. IMHO sind ca. 24.000 Jahre Halbwertzeit dafür einfach ein viel zu langer Zeitraum. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (11 September 2007)

es ist ne sauerei wie kohle, wasserkraft und windkraft auch...

es ist somit nicht perfekt wie alle anderen verfahren auch.

ich sehe derzeit keine alternative dazu.

photovoitaik ist toll, man kann damit fast problemlos einfamilienhäuser mit energie versorgen. es gibt aber viele industriebetriebe (dem standartdeutschen nur unter dem synonym "arbeitsplätze" bekannt) die mehr energie verbraten als mache großstadt...

man kann kraftwerke schliessen soviele man will, man kann aus der atomenergie in deutschland sofort aussteigen. es ändert aber nichts daran das die energie die benötigt wird immer mehr wird.
dann kaufen wir sie eben zu, wir kaufen sie aus anderen ländern, aus mehr oder weniger tollen anderen atomkraftwerken, mit anderen nicht deutschen arbeitsplätzen, und anlagen die eventuell nich von deutschen firmen und deutschen arbeitsplätzen installiert wurden.

UND WENN DIE SCHEISSE AUSSERHALB VON DEUTSCHLAND HOCHGEHT FICKT ES UNS GENAUSO AN!!!

aus diesen gesichtspunkten bevorzuge ich deutsche atomkraftwerke mit deutschen sicherheitskriterien die in deuschland arbeitsplätze schaffen.

ich bin keine fan von atomkraft, sehe aber nüchtern und objetiv betrachtet keine alternative dazu. somit sehe ich darin das kleiner übel.

wenn man es seitens der sicherheit betrachtet wäre es mir sogar am liebsten wenn die deutschen atomkraftwerke als letzte vom netz gehen.

ein ausstieg aus der atomkraft ist nur global sinnvoll, das wird auch irgendwann kommen. der rohstoffmarkt wird das von ganz allein regeln - dazu brauchen wir keine hysterischen arbeitlosen protestanten mit bunten haaren die gerade nichts sinnvolleres zu tun haben.

rein von der sauerei ist mir das akw leiber als ein kohlkraftwerk da ich die abfälle eher "kontrollieren" kann als sie einfach in die atmosphäre zu pusten.

es wird alternativen geben bzw. gibt sie schon, und die werden auch kommen. aber wann sie kommen, das entscheiden rohstoffvorkommen und die bwl-fraktion der energiekonzerne. ob das gut ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt - auf jeden fall ist es logisch, natürlich - menschlich...


----------



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

naja, im vgl zu der schwermetallbelasteten asche eines Kohlekraftwerks seh in der abfallbeseitigung noch die kleinsten probleme.(das macht immerhin ca7% des Kohlevolumens aus...)

Abgesehen mal davon haben wir das Problem der Endlagerung bereits und da spielen meines erachtens die mengen die noch dazukommen bis man *reale* alternative Lösungen erarbeitet hat nicht mehr die Hauptrolle


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

Wenn man wie ich gegen Atomkraft ist sollte man sich Gedanken machen wie man eine Alternative schaffen kann. Also lieber in die Forschung investieren (oder wie ich meine: investieren lassen).

Man muss umdenken ohne gleich einen direkten Umsturz zu fordern (der ja schon beschlossen ist). 

Atomenergie ist langfristig keine Alternative. Nicht nur wegen der Gefahr und der Entsorgungsproblemen. Wenn die ganze Welt auf Atomenergie setzt, würde ich mir mal die Frage stellen ob wirklich genug Uran für ein langfristige Versorgung der Welt vorhanden ist.

Mittelfristig wäre es IMHO aber sinnvoll auf Atomenergie zu setzen und mit den  Gewinnen auf Alternativen zu setzen die es noch nicht gibt oder noch in den Kinderschuhen stecken.

Die Lösung ist wohl ein Kompromiss. Daher habe ich hier auch keine Abstimmung gefunden die meine Meinung wiederspiegelt.

Das Thema ist mit zuviel schwarz weiß denken verbunden.

Ich denke auch nicht das es "die" Alternative geben wird. Ich denke das die Häuser dezentraler bzw. selbst versorgt werden. Also Kombination aus Wärme und Strom Erzeugung im Haus plus Solar. Das ganze im Verbund. Wind und Wasserkraft würden an den stellen wo es Sinn macht dazu kommen. Der Durchbruch wäre ein neuer Energieträger. Kohle und Uran sind ja auch nur gespeicherte Energie.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe dazu keine abgeschlossene Meinung, aber ein paar 
Gedanken dazu:

Der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose und ist viel zu billig. 
Wieviele Millionen Geräte stehen rund um die Uhr auf standby?
Weiß denn irgend jemand, was Storm aus einem Kernkraftwerk 
wirklich kostet, also mit allen Folgekosten?
Ich sehe auch keine Sinn darin, dass nun die Landwirte wieder 
ihre Felder überdüngen - um jetzt die übersubventionierte 
Biogasanlage am Laufen zu halten
Je mehr Storm ich verbrauche, desto billiger wird er. Ökonomisch 
ist das unbestritten richtig, ökologisch jedoch völliger Blödsinn

Gerhard


----------



## Zottel (11 September 2007)

> UND WENN DIE SCHEISSE AUSSERHALB VON DEUTSCHLAND HOCHGEHT FICKT ES UNS GENAUSO AN!!!


Uns hat aber Tschernobyl weit weniger geschadet als wenn es irgendwo in unserem kleinen Land passiert wäre.



> naja, im vgl zu der schwermetallbelasteten asche eines Kohlekraftwerks seh in der abfallbeseitigung noch die kleinsten probleme.(das macht immerhin ca7% des Kohlevolumens aus...)


Selbst wenn das mit den 7% so ist, könnte man die Asche einfach in die Flöze zurückbringen, wo man die Kohle hergeholt hat. Bei wachsender Bevölkerung, Wirtschaft und Rohstoffbedarf wird man vielleicht mal froh sein, die Schwermetalle daraus gewinnen zu können?


> Ich bin gegen Kernkraft, solange keiner auch nur die Spur einer vernünftigen Lösung für die Entsorgung des Atommülls hat. IMHO sind ca. 24.000 Jahre Halbwertzeit dafür einfach ein viel zu langer Zeitraum


100 % ack


----------



## vollmi (11 September 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weiß denn irgend jemand, was Storm aus einem Kernkraftwerk
> wirklich kostet, also mit allen Folgekosten?




Das dürfte unmöglich sein die Folgekosten zu beziffern. 
Das Problem dürfte sein das wir noch nichtmal ne Ahnung haben wie wir die Endlager beschriften sollen das die auch auf keinen Fall irgendjemand aus neugier öffnet. 20'000 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit da könnt ein Archäologe auf die Idee kommen das darin unsere Umweltminister drin begraben wurden.

mfG René


----------



## maxi (11 September 2007)

Viele der Kernenergieanlagen finde ich vom Aufbau und der Sicherheit recht unmöglich. 
Probleme mit Radiaktiven Abfällen liegen nicht an den alten Brennstäben, da sich aus guten Uran und Plutonium noch vieles brauchbare herstellen lässt. Jedoch der ganze andere Müll darum herum der entsteht ist wirklich ein Irrwitz. Warum komische Schutzanzüge und Medizinische Abfälle, Proben etc. nicht einfach verbrannt werden verstehe ich nicht.

Toll finde ich es hier in Bayern wo auch sehr zusammen mit der Schweitz und Frankreich (also Garching, Cern, etc. etc.)zusammen mit verscheidenen Versuchsreaktoren einfach kräftig richtig KErnfusion gearbeitet wird. Für Forschung finde ich raktoren extrem wichtig. Eines Tages eine sichere kontrollierte Fussion würde all die energeiprobleme für immer lösen.

Einerseits ist es zum heulen wie mit Resourcen bei zum Beispiel Kohlekraftwerke, Fahrzeuge, Heizung, und, und, und, umgegangen wird.
Andererseits möchte es aber auch jeder bei uns warm haben, mit den Auto oder der Bahn fahren und wir brauchen die viele Energie für unsere Wirschaft und einfach für unseren Lebensstandart.
Boabachte ich die Geschite der ersten Kraftwerke (Wasserkraftwerke)
War es das was fürher Bayern aus der totalen Armut geführt hatte.
Unsere Stadt währe heute keien Stadt sondern immer noch ein kleines Kuhdorf würde hier nicht das Wasserkraftwerk zur Stromgewinnung erfunden und so kleien Industiren und auch Wohnhäuser mit Strom versorgt werden.


----------



## vollmi (11 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Warum komische Schutzanzüge und Medizinische Abfälle, Proben etc. nicht einfach verbrannt werden verstehe ich nicht.



Weil Radioaktive Materialien doch etwas sicherer im Boden aufzubewahren sind als wenn wir sie mit den Verbrennungsabgasen in die Umwelt blasen.

mfG René


----------



## Drain (11 September 2007)

Hinzuzufügen wäre noch, daß auch Uran nicht beliebig vorhanden ist und es hier auch schon in den nächsten Jahrzenten einen Engpaß geben wird.

Stimme ganz Zotos zu, daß es sinnvoll wäre einen Teil der Gewinne der AKWs für F&E in nachhaltige Energiegewinnung einzusetzen um langfristig gesehen vom Atomstrom wegzukommen.
Es wird IMHO in der Zukunft immer wichtiger werden von zu importierenden Rohstoffen für die Energiegewinnung loszukommen, um gegen Krisen in der Weltwirtschaft und politischer Willkür gewappnet zu sein.


----------



## Markus (11 September 2007)

Drain schrieb:


> Hinzuzufügen wäre noch, daß auch Uran nicht beliebig vorhanden ist und es hier auch schon in den nächsten Jahrzenten einen Engpaß geben wird.


 
bravo! genau das ist der punkt...

und vorher gibt es keinen ausstieg!

und der schlaue (grüne) politiker macht sich das zu nütze.
"atomaustieg sofort!" sagt er - wohl wissen das es nach langem verhandeln termine in ferner zukunft geben wird die aufgrund von irgednwelchen problematiken immer wieder verschoben werden. er weiß ja das die zeit bzw. die begrenzten rohstoffe für ihn arbeiten.

ist doch perfekt, oder?
heute groß brüllen "austieg sofort" - irgendwann brüllen "seht ihr liebe bürger, danke meinem einsatz... und das habe ich doch schon immer gesagt..." und der gute musste nicht wirklich etwas dafür leisten.
nach alternativen darf man solche leute schliesslich nicht fragen - tja atompolitik ist im prinzip stinkeinfach...

ihr könnt euch biegen und brechen, ihr könnte dagensein soviel ihr wollt.
das einzig sinnvolle ist eine globaler ausstieg - und den entscheiden einzig und alleine die enegiekonzerne dieser welt bzw. der rohstoffmarkt.

vielleicht ist es zu schaffen die deutschen akws "wegzudiskutieren" aber wie schon gesagt will ich das garnicht. ich will einen globalen ausstieg oder gar keinen.


----------



## afk (11 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das einzig sinnvolle ist eine globaler ausstieg


Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu.



Markus schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es zu schaffen die deutschen akws "wegzudiskutieren" ...


Na ja, den deutschen Ausstieg als reines Öko-Hirngespinst hinzustellen, ist aber auch am Ziel vorbeigeschossen. Ich sehe das zumindest auch unter einem volkswirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkt. 
Die Stromkonzerne argumentieren immer gerne damit, daß der Strom aus Kernkraftwerken ja viel preiswerter ist, was für eben diese Konzerne ja auch zutrifft. Für mich relativiert sich das Ganze dann schon wieder deutlich, da AFAIK der Bau der Kernkraftwerke mit Steuermitteln subventioniert, und mit noch erheblich mehr Kosten verbundene Entsorgung gleich ganz auf den deutschen Steuerzahler abgewälzt wurde. 

Was das noch so alles kosten wird, das weiß jetzt noch keine Sau. Ganz sicher ist aber, daß wir (und unsere Kinder, sowie deren Kinder, und ...) das dann über unsere Steuern zahlen dürfen. Und solange wir in Deutschland leben haben wir bei der Wahl des Finanzamts ja noch weniger Möglichkeiten als bei der Entscheidung für einen Energieversorger.  

Für mich bleibt es dabei, solange das Entsorgungsproblem nicht vernunftig und nachvollziehbar gelöst wird, ist für mich langfristig gesehen der Ausstieg sowohl ökologisch als auch ökonomisch das einzig Sinnvolle und Verantwortbare, und ein langsamer Ausstieg immer noch besser als gar keiner. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (12 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Weil Radioaktive Materialien doch etwas sicherer im Boden aufzubewahren sind als wenn wir sie mit den Verbrennungsabgasen in die Umwelt blasen.
> 
> mfG René


 
Dann eklär mir mal was bei Organischen Sachen so schwer verstrahlt bzw. Selbststrahlend sein soll  Oder ich habe in Physik früher etwas verpasst.

Also pass auf, durch strahlung alleine kann ein organischer Stoff nicht selbst strahlend werden. Das geht einfach nicht.
Dies können nur Metalle und auch nicht alle.


----------



## kiestumpe (12 September 2007)

*Atomtopf*



Markus schrieb:


> bravo! genau das ist der punkt...
> 
> und vorher gibt es keinen ausstieg!
> ...
> ...


 
Einen globalen und gleichzeitgen Ausstieg halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich. Aber ich möchte nur mal daran erinnern, dass das EEG, das bei uns zur Jahrtausendwende eingeführt wurde, mittlerweile in vielen Eurpäischen Ländern übernommen wurde - trotz vieler Unkenrufe bei der Einführung.

Dass keine Alternativen aufgezeigt werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, allerdings muss man hier auch etwas globaler denken. 
Z.B. läßt sich die derzeitig komplette elektrische Energieversogung mit Paraborinnenkollektoren aus mit 1% der Saharafläche gewinnen, die Übertragung erfolgt mit HGÜ und ist technisch mit Spannung zwischen 750 und 1000 kV machbar.
Ein kleinerer Anteil kann weiterhin näher Vorort erzeugt werden.
In Skandinavien lassen sich erhebliche Mengen Energie mit Hilfe von Wasserkraft in hochgelegenen Seen speichern, ohne die Natur wesentlich zu verändern. Nebenbei bemerk, ist mir bei der Suche nach einem neuen Gebiet für einen Stausee weniger unangenehm, als bei der Suche nach einem Endlager für Brennstäbe.

Der Hintergrund, die derzeitigen AKW weiter am Netz zu lassen, ist lediglich darauf spekuliert, das Ausstiegsgesetzt mit einer neuen Regierung wieder zu kippen. Solange machen alte AKW's fette Gewinne, die Erzeugungskosten liegen etwa bei 1Cent. Der "Rest" geht in die Kassen der EVU's, allerdings sparen die zusätzlich noch an der Infrastruktur, sodass wir in Zukunft häufiger mit Stromausfällen zu rechnen haben.
Da wird dort mal ne Inspektionszeit erhöht und da mal nen Austausch verschoben - beschönigt ja die Bilanz, und die Abfindung des Manager ist ja auch ordentlich...

Die Entsorgung der Atommülls zahlt am Ende wieder die allgemeinheit, teils aus Steuergeldern, teils durch den Strompreis.
Dass auch organische Stoffe Radioaktiv werden, liegt wohl an der Kontamination.
Ein Ausweg der strahlenden Brennstäbe wäre die Transmutation, die jedoch technische und wirtschaftlich nicht durchführbar ist.

Natürlich muss auch der Ausbau der Regenerativen mit Augenmass geschehen. Regenwald abzuholzen um Palmöl zu gewinnen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## crash (12 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das einzig sinnvolle ist eine globaler ausstieg



Und der UG ist uns allen vorraus.
Er hat den Ausstieg schon geschafft.


----------



## SPSTorsten (13 September 2007)

sobald mir jemand eine echte alternative zur kernenergie bieten kann, bin ich auch für den ausstieg. Aber leider sind wir in sachen alternative klimaschonende Energie und energieeffizienz noch lange nicht so weit.

"Alle wollen zurück zur Natur - aber keiner zu Fuss !"


----------



## zotos (13 September 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> sobald mir jemand eine echte alternative zur kernenergie bieten kann, bin ich auch für den ausstieg. Aber leider sind wir in sachen alternative klimaschonende Energie und energieeffizienz noch lange nicht so weit.
> 
> "Alle wollen zurück zur Natur - aber keiner zu Fuss !"



Diese alternativen müssen erst noch entwickelt werden!

Aber wer soll das bei uns im Land tun:
Die Unis, der Mittelstand, ein verrückter Professor, die Pfeifen in der Regierung, die Energie Konzerne die nur auf den Shareholdervalue aus sind? 

Alle können es nicht. Die einen weil sie das technisch nicht gebacken bekommen. Die anderen weil sie nicht das Kapital dafür haben. Wo bei der zweite Punkt der Schlüssel ist. 

Die Konzerne die ihr Geld mit Atomenergie verdienen sollten dieses Geld in die Forschung für Nachfolge Energien stecken. Das geht nur mit Politischem Druck. Man sollte ihnen klare Ziele setzen aber nicht die Geldquelle übereilt wegnehmen.

Dezentrale Energiegewinnung, direkt bei dem Verbraucher ist was wo sich der Mittelstand dran trauen kann. Aber nur wenn er auch die Möglichkeit dazu bekommt. 

Die Argumentation mehr Energie zu sparen kann ich gut verstehen es ist meistens umweltfreundlicher ein kW nicht zu verbrauchen als es egal wie zu erzeugen. 

Wer könnte es sonst tun? Also jetzt mal außerhalb von unserem schönen sauberen Land. Mal nur auf Nationen und nicht auf Gruppierungen bezogen.

Die USA *ROFL*, Chinesen, Russen? Wir als Europäer? Oder die Asiaten?

IMHO: würde so ein Schritt die Forschung anzutreiben entweder in Europa mit den Deutschen als Zugpferd oder in Asien mit Japan als Zugpferd klappen. Komisch das die großen Verlierer des zweiten Weltkrieg da eine andere Einstellung zur Natur und Umwelt haben. Japan und auch Deutschland sind in Sachen Umwelt oft (nicht immer) vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Cerberus (13 September 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> sobald mir jemand eine echte alternative zur kernenergie bieten kann, bin ich auch für den ausstieg. Aber leider sind wir in sachen alternative klimaschonende Energie und energieeffizienz noch lange nicht so weit.


 
Das stimmt. Unsere Entwicklung zur Nutzung erneuerbarer Energien ist einfach noch nicht soweit, um ganz Deutschland mit Öko-Strom zu versorgen. Bis es soweit ist, würde eine Abschaltung der deutschen AKWs nur dazu führen, dass wir Atomstrom aus anderen Ländern importieren würden. Also können wir ja sowieso unsere laufen lassen. Das kommt uns billiger!


----------



## SPSTorsten (13 September 2007)

Wir könnten auch einfach alle -umwelttechnisch gesehen- zweifelhaften Kraftwerke abschalten, dieGrenzen dichtmachen und leben wie öfföff...


----------



## zotos (13 September 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch einfach alle -umwelttechnisch gesehen- zweifelhaften Kraftwerke abschalten, dieGrenzen dichtmachen und leben wie öfföff...



Kann es sein das Du streit gesucht hast und den leider nicht gefunden hast? 

Tipp von einem erfahrenen Troll: Das hier ist das falsche Forum um mit einem solchen Thema echt Ökos zu provozieren.

Mit Deiner Einstellung könntest Du ganz gut in die USA auswandern.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 November 2007)

na denn will ich auch noch dazu Farbe bekennen: ich bin gegen die Atomkraft!

Im Prinzip wäre ich ja dafür, wenn ich nicht der Menschheit grundsätzlich misstrauen würde. Ich bin doch selbst so ein opportunistisches Schwein: wenn es mir nützt, stelle ich mein Fähnchen in den Wind!

Wäre ich auf der Täterseite - entweder würde ich schwach werden - oder hoffendlich meine hochtrabenden Ideale versuchen, durchsetzen zu wollen.

So, bevor ich den Antworten-Button drücke, hab ich das noch dreieinhalb-mal durchgelesen!!!! wenn da morgen ein EDIT dransteht, soll mich der Teufel holen


EDIT: oder hat mich der gestern schon geritten? :s15: 

warum ich dagegen bin:
- ungelöste Entsorgungsfrage der Atom-Asche
- Eschede, Transrapid, Concorde, 9/11 ... shit happens, aber bitte nicht mit so potentiell biblischen Ausmaßen!


----------



## kiestumpe (9 November 2007)

Letztens stand da übrigens ein interessanter Artikel in der VDI über dieses Thema auf Seite 2 - wer hat den noch gelesen?


----------



## zotos (10 November 2007)

Wenn man es Ökologisch betrachtet ist so ein Atomkraftwerk ja nicht so effektiv wie manche das immer gerne darstellen da geht jede Menge Energie zum errichten und Betreiben drauf. 

Ökonomisch betrachtet werden Atomkraftwerke auch bei der Entstehung stark durch den Staat gefördert.

Die Ressourcen für die Atomkraftwerke sind auch begrenzt und immer mehr Länder setzen darauf, was zu ein Verteuerung dieser Rohstoffe führt.

Also selbst wenn man an der Atomkraft festhalten möchte ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt nach Alternativen zu forschen.


----------



## maxi (10 November 2007)

Wenn das in Cern gut funktioniert, sollen die halt in Garchin auch so eien Fusionsreaktor bauen


----------



## maxi (10 November 2007)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Transrapid?

Habe bissel drüber nach gedacht, das für und gegen.
Finde der sollte schnellstmöglich gebaut werden.
Die gegenargumente kahmen mir nach etwas grübeln so vor als würden sich die Leute zurück zu Pferden und zu fuss gehen wünschen.


----------



## nade (12 November 2007)

Also zur Atomenergie wurde so ziemlich alles gesagt.. Solange die Manager noch die dicke Kohle mit machen können wird sich daran nichts ändern, und auch erst dann weiter entwickelt wenn die Kasse knapp zu werden droht.
Siehe Kat... Rußpartikelfilter... Sparsamere Motoren... Es muss ersteinmal ein Grund gemacht werden um die dazu zu bewegen weiter zu entwickeln.
Blockheizkraftwerke wären mit Wind und Fotovoltaik und Solar eine Möglichkeit, aber auch hier die Frage wie für den "Diesel" genug erneuerbare Energie beikarren.. Frittenfett.. Raps... sonstige erneuerbare brennbare "Kraftsoteffe"..
auch die Energie hat ihr Ende.
Fusionsreaktoren stehen für wirklich gut und sicher nutzen noch am Anfang. Erdwärme? Ok Tiefenbohrungen haben die "beste" Ausbeute zum Heizen, aber die Energie die da reingefeuert werden muss für die Bohrung zu machen, ist auch nicht gerade wenig. Je nach Gstein und Tiefe geht da auch schon einiges dabei drauf. In der nähe von Zotos würde ichs schon nicht wirklich probieren wollen, sonst geht da dann auf einmal 1,80 schnell... und das durch einen Bergwerksstollen. Solange Tesslas Traum, Energie gezielt durch die Luft zu transportieren nicht realisierbar ist, wird auch Energie mit Sonnensegel einfangen oder im Orbit befindliche Solaranlage nichts bringen..
Zum Transrapid.. wenn er für die Zeit/Personen/Strecke energietechnisch sich Rentiert, wäre es schon wirklich eine Alternative.


----------

